# Cloth alternative to pull ups?



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that I'm cd'ing the baby and enjoying not buying diapers anymore, it would be nice to stop buying pull ups for my 4 year old twins for overnight. Is there a cloth alternative that would work for all night?

I'm thinking trainers wouldn't hold enough. Maybe some toddler sized prefolds in a cover? I don't know how receptive they'd be to wearing diapers again though.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

No, trainers won't hold enough. A side-snap diaper, snapped and then stepped into, and wool soaker shorts can simulate a pull-up and pajama shorts.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes trainers do work at night. You just have to get the right kind. My two oldest wet the bed every night and I have them in Snap-Ez Nap-Ez stuffable trainers. They are expensive but they work great. I bought 3 for each of them and we wash every 2 days. I bought their Sherpa insert and I also put a trifolded microfiber towel in with them. They are a bit bulky but my kids don't seem to care.


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

Are they wetting heavily at night?

I just bought Imse Vimse trainers, and they arrived today. My 2 1/2 year old DD wakes up dry about 5 mornings a week, so we thought we'd give them a go. From what I have read, they will hold a small wee, but not a night's worth of urine, kwim?

This seemed like the only option for us...we didn't want to revert to something resembling a diaper for her...we've been down that road during the day, and it was a disaster.

Good luck finding something that will work!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

MEOS dipes, snapped and stepped into work well during the day, and at night you can put a hemp/micro doubler under the snap-in one. Then cover the whole thing with wool/fleece shorts/pants. I made DS a pair of special "jammie shorts"-wool shorties for over the dipe ("jammie panties").


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'd love more suggestions, too.

Imse Vimse's don't work for us at night time. We actually just use a looser pocket diaper, which often works, but still he has a time getting them on/off himself, and if it is not done exactly right then they will leak.

Jessica


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
Yes trainers do work at night. You just have to get the right kind. My two oldest wet the bed every night and I have them in Snap-Ez Nap-Ez stuffable trainers. They are expensive but they work great. I bought 3 for each of them and we wash every 2 days. I bought their Sherpa insert and I also put a trifolded microfiber towel in with them. They are a bit bulky but my kids don't seem to care.


I keep looking at these, as they have been mentioned before... we have something similar, so it is hard for me to imagine that they are adjustable enough to work well....

The disposable pullups work so well because they are 'stretchy' but the snaps on a cloth pullup would have to be tight enough to not leak.... which would make it hard to then also be easy to pull up for my son?

Jessica


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wfuteach* 
Are they wetting heavily at night?

I just bought Imse Vimse trainers, and they arrived today. My 2 1/2 year old DD wakes up dry about 5 mornings a week, so we thought we'd give them a go. From what I have read, they will hold a small wee, but not a night's worth of urine, kwim?

This seemed like the only option for us...we didn't want to revert to something resembling a diaper for her...we've been down that road during the day, and it was a disaster.

Good luck finding something that will work!

They are still heavy wetters at night and will sometimes have a poo too. They've been in underwear during the day for over a year but only occasionally stay dry at night.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Loveybums makes awesome trainers that worked well for us at night! You can even add a doubler if you need the extra absorbancy. www.loveybums.com


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I just checked those out but they say 20-35 lbs. My guys are 37 lbs. Bummer.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

motherofeden makes overnight trainers that worked for my girl, she was a moderate wetter. I would have been afraid to try them on my heavywetting boy when he was a toddler though...they're lined with microterry with (I think ) a microterry soaker. They make them in sizes big enough for older toddlers/preschoolers, and there are two sets of snaps along the hips for sizing adjustment.

Bummis makes a cloth trainer but I can't remember what I'd heard about them and have no first hand experience with those.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I *wish* someone would make a good (natural fiber) pull up for older kids(like 6+). I would love to just have wool shorts for my older kids and cloth pull ups, right now we are using xxl fuzzibunz, but those aren't going to last much longer size wise.


----------



## 1happymom (Jan 2, 2006)

We LOVE LOVE LOVE!! the Mother-ease bedwetter pants. They hold a flood


----------



## larson (Apr 4, 2004)

We used a hemp pocket (happy hempy) with a wool cover for ds. Haven't had to go that route at night for 6 mos. at least, so size-wise, I'm not sure how that would work. The wool is great though, b/c then you don't really worry too much about leaks.

Carrie


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
I just checked those out but they say 20-35 lbs. My guys are 37 lbs. Bummer.

The ones we have are Toddler XL size, and fit my big guy (38 lbs) still. I'm sure she'd make you some if you e-mail her


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
I *wish* someone would make a good (natural fiber) pull up for older kids(like 6+). I would love to just have wool shorts for my older kids and cloth pull ups, right now we are using xxl fuzzibunz, but those aren't going to last much longer size wise.

A few years back, there were some WAHMs making them, but they either sold their business, and the product got cut, or they went out of business.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.snap-ez.com/Size.html

snap-ez makes ones in very large sizes. the AIO trainers will not hold a ton, but the stuffable ones can be as absorbent as you want them to be - i'm sure a microfiber towel would probably do the trick, or if it was a really heavy wetting situation a microfiber wrapped around another type of stuffer.

i don't have the stuffable ones, just the AIO's, but the legs and the waist are made with FOE, so they are very easy to pull up and down. we used them for EC with DS so i was pulling them up and down all day long - easy even with his fat little thighs









the 3T size (which is what my chubby 30 pound 15 month old was wearing) also fit my 35 pound (or so) then 3 year old - i tried it on her once just for giggles to see if it would fit, and it fit quite nicely.

we tried a load of trainers before we found one we liked. the SEZ were in their own league as far as quality. as soon as i found those i sold off everything else. they are expensive, but for an older child for night time you would only need a few, and they have excellent resale value.


----------

